

How to start programming Android? - codersky

Android has a large community of developers writing applications (“apps”) that extend the functionality of the devices.http://codersky.com/how-to-develop-android-applications-212
======
Forrest7778
I'm going to download this tomorrow.

Can you touch base on what this covers and how much experience you should have
to begin this?

